# 2016 Brute Force 750 Dies During Idling



## Jrodbf16 (May 26, 2018)

I recently installed an oil cooler (inlet & outlet are facing up). Quad runs fine when it's cold and during warm up. Upon being fully warmed up, it will shut down while idling. I have checked fuel system, spark, and battery and all are good. Quad has only had this issue since the oil cooler install, but I don't see how installing the oil cooler would affect how the quad runs. I know the oil cooler is working properly because the inlet & outlet hoses are warm. There are no dead spots in the oil cooler themselves which would lead me to believe the engine is getting proper oil pressure and lubrication. Any input on getting the Brute running properly would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The new2015+ systems are a bit out of my comfort zone because they now have a much more sophisticated closed-look EFI system that takes several more reads other then from the new O2 sensor to operate the EFI system. It may be that engine temp or oil temp plays a part in it. The new ones run so much cooler them the old ones that most people don't need oil coolers on anything newer then 2012. What was your oil temperature before the cooler addition? The old ones were up in the 246+ range where the newer ones were 215-220 or so. Not hot enough to need one.


----------



## Jrodbf16 (May 26, 2018)

I don't know what the engine temps were beforehand, but the throttle response was bad at WOT. Not to mention, my left leg would get extremely hot after a short while riding. I haven't got a chance to test it after having installed the oil cooler and then the issue arose.


----------



## trailrabbit (May 5, 2016)

you should get the repair manual and go through the trouble shooting section in the DFI chapter.. there is a specific list you can run down for running issues at high speed. This may sound silly but pull your air filter and clean it too! I made that mistake before...


----------

